# Xorg Standard Fonts



## cpcnw (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all, coming back to FreeBSD 8.1 I did a minimal install then started with X (xorg-minimal) and got the basics working with the nvidia driver.

Looking in /usr/ports/x11-fonts I see there is xorg-fonts which looks like what I needed for the basic fonts in X.

However, I made the mistake of typing 'make' in /usr/ports/x11-fonts NOT /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts then went for coffee - I came back at some stop error in the build process and realised my mistake.

Is there any way of now reversing what I just did and clearing up the mess without removing the fonts installed by xorg-minimal?

TIA


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 14, 2010)

```
make clean
```

Running `make clean` will not remove or uninstall anything. It will simply clean up the intermediate compile files from the ports directory. It should work fine for you to undo any mess.

If you find that it doesn't clean up individual ports. Use:-


```
make clean-recursive
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Hi all, coming back to FreeBSD 8.1 I did a minimal install then started with X (xorg-minimal) and got the basics working with the nvidia driver.
> 
> Looking in /usr/ports/x11-fonts I see there is xorg-fonts which looks like what I needed for the basic fonts in X.



The full xorg would have installed all the normal ports, which makes sure all the standard stuff is in place.



> However, I made the mistake of typing 'make' in /usr/ports/x11-fonts NOT /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts then went for coffee - I came back at some stop error in the build process and realised my mistake.
> 
> Is there any way of now reversing what I just did and clearing up the mess without removing the fonts installed by xorg-minimal?



That's easy to fix just by reinstalling xorg-fonts afterwards:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts; make deinstall`
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts; make install`

...Maybe.  I've never tried to deinstall a whole category of ports.

The -minimal ports are not necessarily time savers.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Managed to clean up as suggested and installed just the xorg-fonts then a few others including webfonts.

I have noticed that most programs [xterm, xedit, fluxbox, xfe] are looking nice and crisp however the native Opera fonts look pretty fuzzy - like theres some hinting going on but it aint working propely?

I have tried goofing about with .font.conf to no avail

Anyone any suggestiosn to improve Opera fonts [both UI and webpage]


----------

